# Hey all



## Piglet (Oct 29, 2020)

new here


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 29, 2020)

@Piglet


----------



## willowtigger (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi Piglet and welcome


----------



## Piglet (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank you @willowtigger


----------



## Foxy (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi Piglet, cute name. Welcome


----------



## Butterfly88 (Oct 29, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## stluee (Oct 29, 2020)

Welcome, thank you for joining!


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 30, 2020)

@Piglet


----------



## Piglet (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you @Kivessout


----------



## Piglet (Oct 30, 2020)

Foxy said:


> Hi Piglet, cute name. Welcome


Hey foxy, thank you Piglet is cute name


----------



## Piglet (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Catsmother (Oct 30, 2020)

How are you doing? @Piglet


----------



## marti (Oct 30, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Piglet (Oct 30, 2020)

Catsmother said:


> How are you doing? @Piglet


I’m okey, how are you


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 30, 2020)

Piglet said:


> I’m okey, how are you


I am good too thanks


----------



## Piglet (Oct 30, 2020)

Great to hear,😀


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi  Piglet,  to the forum.​


----------



## Piglet (Oct 31, 2020)

Hey  @Domestic Goddess


----------



## Sweet Ann (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi there!  Thanks for joining us!


----------



## Piglet (Oct 31, 2020)

Sweet Ann said:


> Hi there!  Thanks for joining us!


👋 hey


----------



## Kyng (Oct 31, 2020)

Welcome aboard, Piglet! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## Naiwen (Oct 31, 2020)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Piglet (Oct 31, 2020)

Thank you guys never really done this sort of thing


----------



## ZandraJoi (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello & Welcome! Do you perhaps like pigs then? lol


----------



## Piglet (Nov 5, 2020)

ZandraJoi said:


> Hello & Welcome! Do you perhaps like pigs then? lol


Hello yes I do like pigs, well mainly guinea pigs but I like pigs aswell


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi Piglet and welcome to the forum


----------



## Piglet (Nov 12, 2020)

Kyng said:


> Welcome aboard, Piglet! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## Piglet (Nov 12, 2020)

thank you everyone, how are we all


----------



## Kyng (Nov 15, 2020)

Piglet said:


> thank you everyone, how are we all


You're welcome  . 

I'm doing fine, thanks; how about you?


----------



## Piglet (Nov 15, 2020)

Not feeling so great tonight


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 15, 2020)

Piglet said:


> Not feeling so great tonight


Do you want to talk about it? @Piglet


----------



## willowtigger (Nov 15, 2020)

we're all here for you, piglet <3


----------



## Piglet (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you, just feel alone & like I don’t have anyone & feel down/low feel maybe I’m being silly


----------



## willowtigger (Nov 16, 2020)

Piglet said:


> Thank you, just feel alone & like I don’t have anyone & feel down/low feel maybe I’m being silly


your not being silly, you have us


----------



## Piglet (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Piglet (Nov 29, 2020)

How are we all??


----------



## willowtigger (Nov 29, 2020)

overwhelmed


----------



## Piglet (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh wow overwhelmed fo I ask why I hope you okey though


----------



## willowtigger (Nov 30, 2020)

just people asking too much of me again


----------



## Piglet (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh that’s not good


----------



## Piglet (Dec 14, 2020)

How are we all??


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 14, 2020)

Piglet said:


> How are we all??


Hi @Piglet 
I am fine. How are you?


----------



## Piglet (Dec 14, 2020)

good to hear, I am good thank you


----------

